# Black, cream, sugar, decaf, regular ?



## IKE (Mar 5, 2016)

How do you like your coffee ?

I've always drank my perked coffee (regular not decaf) black but about eight years ago it really started upsetting my stomach, I talked to my doctor about it and he said put a little milk in it to help reduce the acidity.......it worked, I now add a little milk (not dry creamer) and the problem has gone away.

Oops, this should have probably gone in "Food & Drinks".......Mods feel free to move it.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 5, 2016)

I like instant coffee, but only two cups a day, with a dash of milk and a sweetener.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

Latte, cappuccino, Americano.  Like them with sweetened almond milk. Sometimes a decaf after dinner. 

Never instant.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 5, 2016)

One mug in the morning; regular, real sugar and real milk.  Keep it simple. Easy.


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2016)

None of the above.  I really wish I liked coffee; it seems like such a nice thing to start the morning with, but I don't even like the smell of it.  For some reason, I do like Kahlua and that's "coffee liqueur".  I guess it doesn't taste like coffee to me.  Now, tea.....that's my drink.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 5, 2016)

jujube said:


> None of the above.  I really wish I liked coffee; it seems like such a nice thing to start the morning with, but I don't even like the smell of it.  For some reason, I do like Kahlua and that's "coffee liqueur".  I guess it doesn't taste like coffee to me.  Now, tea.....that's my drink.



I am with you Jujube..I have never liked coffee.  I also enjoy tea.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2016)

Here we can get some excellent quality tasty fair trade stuff, grind my own beans.  Medium Roast, drip filter with milk is how I start my day.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2016)

My wife and I met over a cup of coffee. Coffee with half and half and a small teaspoon sugar. Been that way for almost 60 years. Creatures of habit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

I drink a lot more tea than coffee.  Tea is my first drink in the morning, but the next one is coffee.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 5, 2016)

I used to drink maybe 10 cups of coffee a day.  I'm not very particular, instant was fine, with just a dash of coffee creamer, no sugar.

Then a few years ago I switched to black coffee a little weaker, and surprisingly that was good, too, and much less trouble.  Allowed you to just keep 'em coming with as little work as possible. (I'm lazy about food.)

 I do find restaurant coffee generally too strong to drink black.

[Btw, I say "used to" because I've switched out a lot of coffee with hot tea, lately.  I like that too.]


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 5, 2016)

I grind my own beans and have a preference for bolder, darker roasts.  I brew about 2 larges mugs in the morning and most of the time that's it for the day.  Sometimes have a cup after lunch. I throw a little 2% milk into it, but no sugar.  Got used to it without sugar years ago and prefer my coffee stronger.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2016)

We're a bit lazy and use a Nespresso machine - with the pods and the frother.  Easy to clean.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2016)

We like the Kona Blend or Jamaican Blue Mountain, buy the beans and grind them at the store.  Never used sugar or sweetener in my coffee, my parents didn't either, just used milk.  I use creamer in my coffee now, because for me the milk or cream makes it too cold too quick.  Simple drip coffee pot.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 5, 2016)

I love Sumatra and the dark blends. Café Bustelo is my morning wake up call. Two cups with Equal and I'm good. Granted my favorite coffee is the size of three regular mugs. What can I say? I'm a sound sleeper.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Pappy said:


> My wife and I met over a cup of coffee. Coffee with half and half and a small teaspoon sugar. Been that way for almost 60 years. Creatures of habit.



Happy for you, Pappy. Half and half, sugar and that familiar smile across the table. Some addictions are good!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm easy. Folger's instant. A minute and a half in the microwave. Re-heated and doctored throughout the day. Used to drink it black at work. Now add just a drop of milk for the consistency. I only notice the difference in coffees if they are really really good or really really bad.


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2016)

How about that very, very expensive coffee that's made from coffee beans that monkeys have eaten and "excreted"....Kopi Luwak? (No, I am NOT making this up!)  Anybody tried any of _that_ yet?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2016)

Heard of it, but no interest.

I like Blue Mountain or Kona coffee best.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 5, 2016)

Regular(caffeinated) brewed(strong), mostly with a couple teaspoons of hazelnut flavoured powdered creamer.


----------



## Redd (Mar 5, 2016)

McDonalds was giving free coffee this week so I gave it a try for the first time. Way too strong and I dumped it, went home for a fresh brewed Folgers in my cup.

But give me hot chocolate any time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 5, 2016)

My son gave me a French press. Didn't even know what it was until it appeared in my kitchen one day. Now I use it everyday. One large mug, regular,with splenda and coffee creamer in the morning to get my heart pumping. If I want another cup during the day I use Decaf. Every once in awhile I like a cup of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 5, 2016)

1 mug of regular coffee with milk in the morning.  Love a cappuccino when out for dinner.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2016)

Right now having a tall glass of iced coffee with milk/sugar, spiked with scotch whiskey - Might I call it Scottish coffee?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2016)

I got some real good toasted pecan coffee online and have been having that with a little bit of Flax Milk.  I don't like sugar but once in awhile will add honey.


----------



## Lynk (Mar 5, 2016)

I drink one cup in the morning of caffeinated coffee with French Vanilla coffee creamer.  Sometimes but not very often I will have a cup in the evening but it has to be decaffeinated or I will be up all night.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I got some real good toasted pecan coffee online and have been having that with a little bit of Flax Milk.  I don't like sugar but once in awhile will add honey.



I wish i didn't like sugar,lol



Instant coffee (Nescafe) with sugar and milk.
Tim Hortons French Vanila
And in the summer ,ice caps


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Right now having a tall glass of iced coffee with milk/sugar, spiked with scotch whiskey - Might I call it Scottish coffee?



Dang that sounds good to me right now except I'd like Irish Whiskey

oh yeah ..back to the question..

I usually drink decaf with a little coffeemate or milk or half n half or canned milk if I seriously dieting I drink it black


----------



## Manatee (Mar 5, 2016)

In 1970 the doctor told me to stop drinking it, it was irritating my gizzard.  I have not had any since.

My wife never did drink it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2016)

Regular, Black.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Right now having a tall glass of iced coffee with milk/sugar, spiked with scotch whiskey - Might I call it Scottish coffee?



Sounds good!  

On our recent flights we were offered Drambuie with our after dinner coffees.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm a purist when it comes to fresh brewed coffee, no additives thank you very much. I buy Costco's french roast whole beans and grind a cup at a time at home. Restaurant coffee is iffy, might add stuff. Instant requires a flavored creamer.


----------



## oldman (Mar 7, 2016)

When I worked at the airline, I would get asked regularly "How many cups of coffee do you drink a day?" My answer was and is, "I don't know. I never counted them, but it was a lot." Once we reached cruising altitude and the weather was good, what else was I going to do for the next 4 hours? We weren't allowed to read or sleep, (international pilots (long haul) fly under different rules and do get a rest period) so we just sit back and monitor the instruments. Yeah, that'll keep me awake.


----------

